# Bunny hop to manuals! (video inside)



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The video should be available from youtube shortly, I just uploaded it.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

niccceeee!
now if only i could get my front end up...
hah oh well, thats wat practice is all about!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

think I could pull this off if I could learn how to manual . . .

speaking of which, is there a wrong or right way to start out a manual?

I generally just lean back over the rear tire with my knees bent and when I go too far I either bring it down after about 3 feet or bail onto my feet. 

and should I learn a good wheely before I can really do a manual? I have never learned one . . .


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> think I could pull this off if I could learn how to manual . . .
> 
> speaking of which, is there a wrong or right way to start out a manual?
> 
> ...


Just look at how I start my hop. Weight is way back there, arms straight, kneed slightly bent, that's really all there is to it. Next all you have to do is bend/unbend the knee to keep your balance. It takes a lot of practice but soon enough it becomes easy.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Nicely done....
You could have thrown in a drop to manual there at the end too! 
I suck and manuals but for some reason I do them better when I hop into them.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

good vid, I'll have to try it. I can manual forever, I can bunny hop really high, combining the two...probably not


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

small lil guy lol


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

psch, thats retarded, and super easy, why even post a video of that?


(that is sarcasm and I'm jealous because I, too, can't even manual)


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

hop to manuals are mega fun. and what up with the capri pants?


----------



## Hewi (Jul 5, 2007)

haha wow, makes it look so easy... tobad i can even manual... /tear


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice bike and nice riding. Keep me motivated!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> and what up with the capri pants?


Lot's of leg room!

Thanks for the good comments so far.


----------



## transitioned (Apr 13, 2007)

Great video and skills Snaky. You should make more of those. Yours are one of the best tutorial videos available on youtube.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

transitioned said:


> Great video and skills Snaky. You should make more of those. Yours are one of the best tutorial videos available on youtube.


That is very nice of you, I really appreciate it


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the video! Keep up the good posts!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Watching it in quarter speed, you say bunnyhope well higher than normal, but you clip the concrete...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

A Grove said:


> Watching it in quarter speed, you say bunnyhope well higher than normal, but you clip the concrete...


Watch closer, you can actually see the bike shudder a bit when I land about a foot from the edge, I'm just hella close.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I just watched it full screen on the original(higher quality) and you're right A grove, I barely just clip it, I noticed I hopped a tad late on that one, oh well, it's the only one I've got on tape so it'll have to do right?


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

I hate to keep offering this as advice, but it does work.

I have a spare bike with no tires on it. It has towels wrapped around any surface that contacts the floor, and it is all taped up - really well. I also have a pad on the floor. This rig allows me to practice my manual technique while watching TV. It really does help.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

A Grove said:


> Watching it in quarter speed, you say bunnyhope well higher than normal, but you clip the concrete...


This happens because you almost can't help pushing the back end down once you clear the curb so you can start the manual... it's pretty natural, and that's why you have to exaggerate the bunnyhop. I can only bunnyhop to manual on stuff a foot tall or lower... working on getting it higher, but it gets tougher and tougher since I can only bunnyhop between 18 and 24" at most.

JMH


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

My first manual was a bunny hop manual. I wasn't even sure that I would make the 1.5 foot hop and when I landed I landed my first manual. I am pretty sure that I could have cleared 2 to 2.5 feet,... who knew!


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Snaky69. I think i may be able to do that up little curbs. I can do them on flat for like 5 feet. I'm going to try that once i get home .


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

JMH said:


> This happens because you almost can't help pushing the back end down once you clear the curb so you can start the manual... it's pretty natural, and that's why you have to exaggerate the bunnyhop. I can only bunnyhop to manual on stuff a foot tall or lower... working on getting it higher, but it gets tougher and tougher since I can only bunnyhop between 18 and 24" at most.
> 
> JMH


True, that would explain a lot of stuff to me.


----------



## gideon (May 24, 2007)

*Stop offering advice then*



Strauss said:


> I hate to keep offering this as advice, but it does work.
> 
> I have a spare bike with no tires on it. It has towels wrapped around any surface that contacts the floor, and it is all taped up - really well. I also have a pad on the floor. This rig allows me to practice my manual technique while watching TV. It really does help.


----------



## SiZzLaX (Jun 12, 2007)

sick vid man


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

> Originally posted by *Strauss*
> hate to keep offering this as advice, but it does work.
> 
> I have a spare bike with no tires on it. It has towels wrapped around any surface that contacts the floor, and it is all taped up - really well. I also have a pad on the floor. This rig allows me to practice my manual technique while watching TV. It really does help.


Pics? do you have wheels on it, just no tires, or do you have no wheels at all. If you have wheels, why no tires?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Here's a pic of the position you should be landing it, I played around a bit with the camera tonight and here's what I came up with:










Notice my big french ass leaning even further than the rear axle...


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

I just noticed bro you hop so wierd, like you do it right but you do it almost in slomo when you bring the front of the bike up but hell whatever works for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Here's a pic of the position you should be landing it, I played around a bit with the camera tonight and here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...thats a nice pic...i really like your bike! :thumbsup:

kinda OT but...do you have any videos of you riding? like long vids not just short "how to's"?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Vinny A said:


> I just noticed bro you hop so wierd, like you do it right but you do it almost in slomo when you bring the front of the bike up but hell whatever works for you. :thumbsup:


I only do it slow for the vids, I exagerate everything. I hop faster normally.

As far as videos of me riding, well yes I have some in the works... I'm currently editing a bike movie of me and 3 friends but we're lacking footage to make a complete video. We've got 3 minutes fully edited and ready to roll, but I'm hoping for at least 10-15 minutes.


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

It's cool!
We'll waiting hard..
Have you a teaser?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

mesier said:


> It's cool!
> We'll waiting hard..
> Have you a teaser?


I'll keep you guy waiting for the final product. We've got the good riders and the nice camera, all we lack is time to shoot some stuff before the riding season is over.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

excellent pic! I was definitely wondering when your vid was coming out but sounds like it might be a little while longer. Thanks for the great how to's!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

TXneedmountain said:


> excellent pic! I was definitely wondering when your vid was coming out but sounds like it might be a little while longer. Thanks for the great how to's!


If we'd had time to make more footage over the summer it would probably be out already


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

gideon said:


>


Don't hate.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

good to see you're putting brad's bike to use!

i got those down right before i took a year long break that i have yet to come back from


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

JBsoxB said:


> good to see you're putting brad's bike to use!
> 
> i got those down right before i took a year long break that i have yet to come back from


Haven't seen ya around in a long while, how have you been?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

old thread. . . but i guess i'll add mine to the mix:

my tip would be when you bunnyhop onto something, center your weight back a little, but also and more importantly, do a subtle "double-pump"--let your front end drop a little when you first land on the ledge, then yank back again to lock into the manual.


----------

